# Need Brilliant Modules



## way2jatin (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Everyone 
Iam an XI Class student and is in a great need for Brilliant Modules as soon as possible. So I have a request that Please reply if you have it with Your contact no.


----------



## max_demon (Aug 5, 2009)

i have enrolled for JEE-Elite 2011 Course , i am also in class XI you can download forums from its web site .


----------



## Aspire (Aug 5, 2009)

Ask gagan, he studies at BT


----------



## way2jatin (Aug 8, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Ask gagan, he studies at BT





I know that Gagan studies in BT as he is my best friend
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I need modules as i have not joined any coaching insti. so please help me out


----------



## Aspire (Aug 9, 2009)

If Gagan doesnt lend you his Modules then subscribe to their Corresspondence Course.
It wont cost more than 10000 Bucks
VMC Corresspondence was offered to me for 10000

Go here


----------



## way2jatin (Aug 12, 2009)

Aspire said:


> If Gagan doesnt lend you his Modules then subscribe to their Corresspondence Course.
> It wont cost more than 10000 Bucks
> VMC Corresspondence was offered to me for 10000
> 
> Go here





Thanks for telling me but it is not useful at all


----------

